# Greek name change process question



## Logic Pro

Hi

I was born in Xios, Greece, my family moved to the U.S. when i was in my teens, so i have a US Citizenship and passport, and i never did military service.

My questions are:
1. What is the age now for mandatory Military service?

2. What is the process to change ones name in Greece, assuming it is the same in other EU countries where your born, go to town hall, request a paper and its done.

3. What are the most common websites in English for people in greece, i can not read or write greek, just speak it.


----------



## liquid8urn

contact Greek consulate or embassy to get answers for the first two questions, google the third one


----------



## pushyface

liquid8urn said:


> contact Greek consulate or embassy to get answers for the first two questions, google the third one


oh well, WASTE OF TIME HERE haha


----------



## liquid8urn

what do you mean 'process to change ones name in Greece', which name, first name, surname, are you male/female, do you mean after marriage if you are female? be more specific


----------



## DelawareDeb

I don't think you'll find it easy to change your name though it probably depends on the circumstances. Greece doesn't like people to change their names. Women are no longer allowed to change their last names when they get married. And I know a number of expats married to Greeks who have had a lot of grief because we took our husband's last names when we were married in the States. I agree. Check with the Greek consulate.

DD


----------



## liquid8urn

DelawareDeb said:


> ... Women are no longer allowed to change their last names when they get married...
> DD


This is inaccurate, they are allowed to change their surnames. Where did you hear this?


----------



## DelawareDeb

I was told this by the seven member committee that I had to go before for my resident permit. Another committee from another city told a friend of mine the same thing. In fact, they tried to accuse her husband of bigamy. Their argument? Because the name on her birth certifcate did not match the name on her passport how could they know she was who she said she was?

_"In the past, women would change their surname when married, to that of their husband (again in genitive case) signifying the transfer of "dependence" from the father to the husband. Nowadays, women are forced to keep their paternal surname by law (or in very rare cases where this is agreed by the parents before marriage, the maternal); however quite paradoxically, the genitive case is still kept, signifying (mostly unintentionally due to tradition) that dependence (or the dependence to their mother's father in the other case). The husband's surname can only be used unofficially, mainly for social reasons._" Taken from Answers.com surname: Definition from Answers.com

DD



liquid8urn said:


> This is inaccurate, they are allowed to change their surnames. Where did you hear this?


----------



## liquid8urn

Not sure what you mean by 'committee'? I think I might have misunderstood, what kind of name change are we talking about?
Are you talking about a woman getting her husband's surname when married in Greece? 
h**p://www.in.gr/NEWS/article.asp?lngEntityID=910700&lngDtrID=244


----------



## DelawareDeb

Well, I am glad to see that they have recently changed the law (June 2008 - 4 months ago). It was rather silly to have them insisting we had done something wrong by taking our husbands' surnames. But prior to this it was indeed illegal.

The committee refers to the committee of 7 people that one must interview with in order to get their residence permit. Apparently one person can't be trusted to do the job so they have a committee of 7 people.

DD




liquid8urn said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'committee'? I think I might have misunderstood, what kind of name change are we talking about?
> Are you talking about a woman getting her husband's surname when married in Greece?
> h**p://www.in.gr/NEWS/article.asp?lngEntityID=910700&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Kappa

liquid8urn said:


> contact Greek consulate or embassy to get answers for the first two questions, google the third one


To liquid8urn - wast of time answer - like this one - just found it annoying!


----------



## Logic Pro

Been a long time since i checked up here on my post, here is a recent email from one lawyer who says you just have to have a good reason to change your name, and just to remind you all, the EU Laws are not the same, in Spain if you went by a name for at least a few years that is enough of a reason, but not in Greece or France, where people practice bigotry and put your applications in the trash regardless if a judge would accept it or not, in my case in Greece a Priest steps in and says its not a good idea., but all Athens needs is the papers from the town hall where you where born, and the application for a name change and reason why, the reason can be Marriage, Divorce, victim of organized Crime or military concerns, or that you used that name (first and Surname) for a certain amount of time living in Greece or another country., if another country for 20 years like me, then they need a copy of your ID and name change documents, i believe the Embassy said a letter stamped by the State Dirsctict where the name change took place that verifies your certificate of name change is authentic. (forgot the document name) but its $250

but i had been scammed by a few lawyers, some attach PDFs promising all will be included in the price while others asked for 5000 euros and nothing included in the price, not even stamps.

Read this email yourself and see the scams they pull.



> Dear Mr.MyVictim aka Logic Pro
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to proceed we will definitely need the decision with which you changed your name 17 years ago in the United States. The reasoning for the change that you used will be very helpful.
> 
> The cost will be
> 
> a) 2500 euros for the application for the change of the surname (with all the expenses included).
> 
> b) 2500 euros for the process at the first instance court for the change of the name (with all the expenses included).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necessary documents and steps for the application are for example
> 
> 1. penal record
> 
> 2. publication of the decision to change name in newspapers
> 
> 3. translation of USA decision
> 
> 4. certificate from Chios that you are registered at the register office
> 
> 5. certificate from public prosecutor that your are not persecuted
> 
> 6. Other documents needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I will need also from you a power of attorney from a Greek Embassy that gives me the power to do al these procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest starting first with the change of your surname which is an easier thing to do and if we succeed then we will move forward with the change of your name which is much more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 euros will be paid in advance for the change of the name and the rest when the process is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Malakas


May i remind you again, you do not need documents from the US but only in the event you want to clear on paper that you reside elsewhere for a number of years to avoid military duty, you should be able to change your name like any citizen of Greece if you are one., but countries like Greece, France and Romania etc only run backwards with the things they can forwards meaning they are not keen on anything outside there own ideas of who they are and their own groups (bigots), and specifically France had over 30 million openly admit desiring the to impose laws like Switzerland not just upon immigrants but who they believe was French or not, and some of that was based on appearances too., still been condemned by the EU over this, Sarkozi has to still explain why he insist to fallow up on Lepen's policies,


----------



## gvonthemove

*name change*

HI, thanks for posting this, its been very helpful to read.

I changed my name in Australia when I was 18 (took my mother's name instead of my absent father's). I've inquire many times about how to change it via the consulate general in the city I was living in and they tried to extort large sums from me and using the same sort of untruths in the lawyers emails you posted.

Did you ever actually change it and if so how did it go? I was not going to bother because it got too hard but now I am living in the UK and its been a total nightmare trying to prove that I am who I say I am and its affecting my work and tax registration, also the bank will not give me an account in my real name, only the name I had in Greece, even though I can provide more than the standard 100 point identity check to prove that I am my real name (not my Greek name).

Later I gathered this information but am not confident about it:
1. Go to Greek town I am registered at and apply for name change (no idea what that means)
2. Provide reasons for request (similar to what you listed, and was told that in my case, that I can prove I've been known by my name for all my career is sufficient)
3. Surrender passport
4. My desire to change my name is published in the local paper for three months
5. I attend a court hearing

I have no idea of costs, but I am working in the UK and cannot afford the time this process requests in Greece.

Do you have any update on how you're going with it?


----------

